# convicts raising rb fry...



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i was wondering if you were to put rb fry in with convict fry at approximately the same size, would the convicts take care of them? or would they notice they arent theirs and eat them?

just curious, my convicts hatching fry just sparked the idea into my mind.

george


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

not speaking from experience, but i don't think it'd work. maybe someone here can try?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think they would be eaten. I took out the convict parents for 3 days once because the fry were everywhere and they were picking on the rhom. After I reintroduced the male convict, he ate all the fry.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

if i ever get a breeding pair one day i will try this out with a couple of piranha fry...


----------

